# betta rescue



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

I am thinking of a betta rescue. I have saved over 40 and donated them to schools along with the needed supplies. Any suggestions?
help is also liked :wink:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Every betta you "rescue" allows the company to by 5 more.


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

i know but when i see 4 of there freinds belly up i dont to come the next day to find them the same way


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

As long as you buy from stores that do a poor job of keeping fish you are helping to run good stores out of business and keep the fish killing stores in business.


RC


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

What kind of rescue, as in rescue from like Walmart and then re-sell or keep or what. You need to elaborate.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I think you'd do better to report them to the authorities. My local pet store a few months ago had a dead betta with velvet growing all over, which was still there a week after I first noticed it, so I reported it to their manager who assured me he'd make more of an effort to keep an eye on his staff and their care of the animals. He was unaware that his staff hadn't been properly caring for the betta's and that the way they were being displayed and kept (in those betta hexagons, stacked 3 tall and 10wide) was probably contributing to their deaths because they need water changes more often and some of the tanks were blocking the air holes for the others. I gave him a friendly warning that if I didn't see a change in their treatment I'd report him to the proper authorities and have since been back many times to find the betta's being treated and kept in a much better fashion. I've even bought a few betta's from them. 

So I think you'd be better off to jsut report them than to 'rescue' them, coz as Simpte said, they just buy more and you end up in the same position. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Only here in the US, the "authorities" probably crack up laughing if you try to report "fish abuse" ... most states don't even have fish covered under animal cruelty laws. Therefore the only proper cause of action is NOT to buy anything from a store that doesn't take care of their stock.


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

Ive tried to report them. like one siad before they kind of look at me funny and have a weird grin trying not to laugh. I take in these rescues and i donate them to local schools along with supplies for them. I have also donated some to a few local nursing homes and the childrens ward of the hospital.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Buy your rescues from stores that do a good job of keeping their stock and let the other stores go broke.


RC


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

ok i can do that. i saw one that had some spade tail in them. also if any 1 has some culls ill take them


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

thatsfishy @ Wed Mar 16 said:


> Only here in the US, the "authorities" probably crack up laughing if you try to report "fish abuse" ... most states don't even have fish covered under animal cruelty laws. Therefore the only proper cause of action is NOT to buy anything from a store that doesn't take care of their stock.


i agree with that. people just laugh and say "the fishes don't have any feeling". many people i know think keeping fish is stupid. there is only 2 types of fish in their mind: small fish for bait and big fish for fishing..... it is just sad that people don't give a crap about it.


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

Its pathetic but true. SO i try and teach kids they have feelings so when they grow up they HOPEFULLY remeber


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm having a hard time teaching my son that our kitten has feelings and not to as he calls it 'squeek' him ( he squeezes the kitten to make it meow) so good luck trying to educate children that fish have feelings. SO once again good luck.


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

yeah its been.. interesting. some kids i think are understanding... a very few


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, good for you, frogyetta! 

Even though everyone`s right about giving the good places your business and trying to let the others go broke, I like your spirit of trying to help the fish and it`s a great thing you do to try to get kids to be compassionate toward other creatures. And at least in the one case repoting the conditions to the manager got some results, so that was good.

:fish:


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words. MOst people on other forums say its hopeless so i dont go there. I figure there are poeple in the world who understand what im trying to do and love bettas like me. I just baught another 3 males and 4 female today


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

well, back on the subject of rescue betta. if you buy the betta from a bad store, i think it is not a way to go. as you can tell they are there for the profit and you keep buying them they only think treat betta bad is a way to go to sell betta and other may doing that to take advantage of people who has feeling. so support the good store. if you don't buy betta from bad store, they may think betta can't sell for profit and stop buying them so you have save more betta in the long run.


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

I know i know but its so hard when you see its brothers and sister and cousins floating dead around it, I do most of my bussness at good stores any ways


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, but those 50 betta's live can save future 500 betta. it is sad but we have to face it. either 50 die or 500 die


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

.... waaa. I wish there was a way for 0 to die but i know that is never going to happen. I need to get another 10 gallon tank so i can get a lot of females from a GOOD fish store.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i wish only people care about betta deal with them or keep them, but get real, if the people is not for profit they won't open a fish store. i know there is some there actually care about fish but some of them don't and they make fish's live terrible. oh well, i think if you do your part to provide the best environment for your fish, i think you are fine by that.


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes that is true but I always feel there is something more I can do for them, so that is what I try. And also AAA what did you edit out of your message?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

oh, i just edit out a miss spell word. nothing major


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

ok I was jsut makeing sure. lol. I just got that lot of females and that tank i wanted. I ended up getting 7 more females. There are 3 royal blue, 2 red double crowntails, and 2 yellow


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

the australian authorities wouldnt crack up if i reported dem


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i spoke to the owner and he said a cup with dirty water is ok for betta since they are hard to kill. what can i say? he looked at me like i am a retarded person and throught i know nothing about fish. i do want to save the fish, but i can't stand how he treat me. if i buy that fish, i am give money to a guy that don't care about betta and make fun of me when i walk out the door to kill more betta. i don't believe i should do that.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't buy anything there. Let him know you will never buy anything from him and you will make sure no one else you know ever buys anything from him. Be polite, but let him know he is losing business because of the way he cares for his Bettas.


RC


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i never be mean to him. i never walk in that store again. besides betta, that day he also try to talk me into buying a $300 pair of discus but i have no experience in that. i know he just into making money and i told everyone that story. whether or not they will buy from him is their choice, but i told people not to.


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

I got the worst looks when I was so p!$$ed at my local fish store. I brought my ammonia tester and tested all the cups b/c mine said dirty cups were ok too.


----------

